# First half hog



## moresmoke (Jan 23, 2017)

Planning a 125 pound half hog Saturday in a cinder block pit. Thinking of not injecting, use oil and my go to BBQ dry rub. Pit runs about 280 degrees offset heat. Gonna use hickory and pecan wood. Any thoughts suggestions and opinions I'd appreciate it. Never tried anything on this big of a scale. Hoping to eat at 1:00 or close to it. Planning to put on at 4:30AM.


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 23, 2017)

I wanted skin on but that wasn't an option where I'm getting pig.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 23, 2017)

I think you may be short on time.  A pork butt alone can take 8-10 hours


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 23, 2017)

Maybe a midnight smoking then. Going to be about 46 degree high Saturday. I probably should start Friday night


----------



## cornman (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm not an expert, but I would really check your time. That seems awfully short for that amount of meat to get the IT up.  

Good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Are you wrapping it? Is it on a rotisserie? We did a 100lb whole pig on a spit that was 12 hrs. ( lots of heat loss there) Just chk timing and post lots of pics.....


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm not wrapping and no rotisserie. Also hanging 6 spare ribs in a pit barrel smoker, just in case my pig is an epic failure. It's My 40th birthday Saturday 
, so I figured I would go all out and will have fun irregardless. I will post many pics!


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 25, 2017)

Well H.B'day then, Good luck and enjoy. Keep an eye on the internal and you should be good. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## bellaru (Jan 25, 2017)

Happy Birthday 
Good luck


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 25, 2017)

MS, I look forward to seeing your B-day pig in action!


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

Put pig on at 5:30 yesterday evening, still smoking and looking good.more pics to come 














IMG_5111.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_5115.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

IMG_5120.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


















809006E5-F3DE-415E-95CD-393D13611986.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks like a good start!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 28, 2017)

That's going to be really good!


----------



## firemanjon (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking awesome so far!! Happy birthday!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2017)

Been wanting to do one of those for ever!

Can't wait to see how yours turns out!

Al


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

809006E5-F3DE-415E-95CD-393D13611986.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_5130.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_5131.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_5132.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

168 IT ham. 159 IT front shoulder. Gonna get to 190 or so, so it will all pull good. Looking like some fine bark already!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 28, 2017)

That's looking great!

How long does it take to get to Mississippi from Dallas?  :biggrin:


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

Dallas is about 12 hours haha. I over did the amount of meat if that's is possible. Sure is fun though! 














IMG_5133.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_5134.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_5136.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## firemanjon (Jan 28, 2017)

Sure is looking good!! I'm gonna have to try this one day!! Have my eyes set on a Lang 60...holding off till i get a new smoker


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm ready to see how this turned out!

I've been thinking about it all day!


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 28, 2017)

This is looking epic!


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

Sitting at 180 IT in ham, loaded more coal and letting it ride until 5 when we eat. Cut through  fat and got some ham meat. Tastes like gloryland.


----------



## cornman (Jan 28, 2017)

What about driving from PA?  :biggrin:  Looks good and maybe you're having nicer weather there!


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

Ribs will Ben done before 5. These are the three dry. Three wet wrapped and bout ready to undo and firm up. Beautiful day in Mississippi and all smoke is looking great. 













IMG_5138.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a firepit going but I'm in jeans and flip flops. Couldn't be better January weather


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

Nothing like a good fire. And three smokers going full blast 













IMG_5139.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## nicefly (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks like a great birthday party!  I would say have fun but it seems you have that under control.


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

IMG_5141.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


















E7471B1C-E3F1-49AE-91D7-DD425BE12E2E.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


















FC1824CC-CC03-4408-9307-B458652334A7.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## c14james35 (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great happy birthday


----------



## bellaru (Jan 29, 2017)

Great job
That's a great way to celebrate!
Happy Birthday


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 29, 2017)

Couldn't leave out the awesome cake my wife made for me! The hog turned out amazing! It smoked for almost 24 hours. Thanks for all the posts and thanks for letting me know I would be insane if I started smoking that hog the same morning!!!! No skin on wasn't a big deal and it had plenty of fat to keep everything moist. I could not reccomend this homemade cinder block pit enough! It cooked perfect! And so easy to build. 













IMG_5135.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 29, 2017)

IMG_5150.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 29, 2017


















IMG_5152.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 29, 2017


















IMG_5153.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 29, 2017)

I should have made the drive!   All of that looks like a very nice feast!

Great work, great friendship, killer cake, and happy birthday to you!


----------



## disco (Jan 29, 2017)

What a great project!

Point!

Disco


----------



## justoldbobo (Jan 29, 2017)

Great job. Brings back memories of how my pops used to do one similar. Happy Birthday from Louisiana


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 29, 2017)

That looks GREAT.  I haven't figured out how to get 1/2 a pig in a MES30, so I'll just sit back and enjoy yours.

Nice job.

Gary


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 24, 2018)

Apparently I'm making this an annual event, will be sending the smoke up Friday afternoon, I can only hope I get a similar outcome this year, can't wait!


----------



## Fade2Blacc (Jan 24, 2018)

moresmoke said:


> Apparently I'm making this an annual event, will be sending the smoke up Friday afternoon, I can only hope I get a similar outcome this year, can't wait!



Cant wait to see this years smoke. Last year looked amazing.

What all was used to make the pit. May have to talk my wife into it ;)


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 25, 2018)

The pit takes about 66 ish concrete blocks, those boards are cedar but anything can cover it as long as you can adjust them to let more or less smoke out. I had two grill grates from an old grill and bought one at academy sports. Only thing that's a little aggravating is the small space for wood and coals requires adding coals kind of frequently but I like babysitting my pig so wasn't a big deal.


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 26, 2018)

May have to go with plan B, major rain in forecast. Probably slide tank smoker inside shed. Should be interesting


----------



## Fade2Blacc (Jan 26, 2018)

moresmoke said:


> May have to go with plan B, major rain in forecast. Probably slide tank smoker inside shed. Should be interesting



C'mon no delays this is now an annual thing. Get to smokin captn ;)


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 26, 2018)

Rolling


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 26, 2018)

Smooth 250 degrees


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 26, 2018)

Looks like a funeral, just need a preacher


----------



## Fade2Blacc (Jan 26, 2018)

Let the church say Amen... AMEN


----------

